# Oh snap! 4.0.4 Unofficial update!



## jakebites (Aug 27, 2011)

http://www.androidcentral.com/verizon-galaxy-nexus-android-404-ota-package-now-available?utm_source=ac&utm_medium=twitter

Sick!


----------



## krazie1 (Jun 24, 2011)

Man when I saw this on twitter, I got really excited especially to see if there are new radios and maybe battery drain issues fixed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## klobkelosh (Feb 2, 2012)

Anyone install this? You need stock recovery, right?


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes totally stock indeed. Therefore I am waiting for ROMs to come out with it. So then we can just flash it normally.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jakebites (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm waiting for dissected radios.


----------



## mjforte (Jun 20, 2011)

jakebites said:


> I'm waiting for dissected radios.


As am I. 4.0.3 radios weren't much of an improvement to me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisjm00 (Aug 20, 2011)

Just saw this posted on a feed in Pulse. My main hope is they fix the battery drain completely. That will make this phone 2000% better.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

partychick64 said:


> Yes totally stock indeed. Therefore I am waiting for ROMs to come out with it. So then we can just flash it normally.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Same...waiting on a list of changes too


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

Radios are both FA02 and bootloader is FA03.


----------



## questioncom (Aug 14, 2011)

Also waiting to see about the radios.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jewremy (Jun 15, 2011)

Can't pull the LTE radio. At least not from the update.zip. it's a patch file. I'll flash the bootloader and cdma radio, see what happens...

Sent from my ICS StingrayLTE using Tapatalk


----------



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

Just flashed the cdma radio and this is what I got, however I don't seem to have any signal when I turn 4G off.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

p3droid the troll says he has working radio's and a ROM being uploaded soon


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

partychick64 said:


> Yes totally stock indeed. Therefore I am waiting for ROMs to come out with it. So then we can just flash it normally.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yup that will be the easiest way to do it .I agree

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

wideopn11 said:


> Just flashed the cdma radio and this is what I got, however I don't seem to have any signal when I turn 4G off.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I read it may be kinda of a test version everything might not work as expected yet .... thus the limited releases kinda makes sense

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Were can I find this rom?



samsuck said:


> p3droid the troll says he has working radio's and a ROM being uploaded soon


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## spacecasespiff (Sep 9, 2011)

samsuck said:


> p3droid the troll says he has working radio's and a ROM being uploaded soon


P3droid kicks booty bro.


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

spacecasespiff said:


> P3droid kicks booty bro.


He's a cool dude, but his whole fall trolling of "omg i have a nexus, i have a nexus you dont!" was torture lol

His rom will be posted on mydroidworld


----------



## jakebites (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey guys, let's not make this a flame p3 thread please. It's just annoying and unnecessary. If you have an opinion about him, cool, Just keep it to yourself and let's get stoked on this update and talk about it because it's the threads topic.


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

davidnc said:


> Yup that will be the easiest way to do it .I agree
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


 heard P3 droid is dropping out the first ROM with 404. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jewremy (Jun 15, 2011)

If anybody flashed the package, can you dump the LTE radio for us? Do "dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p9 of=/sdcard/radio.img" and post a link? I'll make a update.zip for bootloader + radios.

Sent from my ICS StingrayLTE using Tapatalk


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

I heard 4.04 makes the phone feel faster.


----------



## bryannh (Jun 30, 2011)

cant wait until devs get ahold of this update


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

adrynalyne just said he has a radio update in progress. No need to go back to stock , you just need to be on 4.02 radios


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

To bad you want get it for being a a


samsuck said:


> p3droid the troll says he has working radio's and a ROM being uploaded soon


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

edit: nvm


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

moosc said:


> To bad you want get it for being a a
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


thanks for the love

http://www.teambamf....ootloader-4189/


----------



## rossguy (Dec 19, 2011)

samsuck said:


> thanks for the love
> 
> http://www.teambamf....ootloader-4189/


Has anyone tried this coming from 4.03 radios and boot loader??

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

rossguy said:


> Has anyone tried this coming from 4.03 radios and boot loader??
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Not that I know of. 
I would just flash the 4.02 radio's and bootloader first just for good measure. If you need the .zip that included the bootloader for 4.02 let me know


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Anybody know if source for this is available? I'm at work and unable to check.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## 4freese (Jul 28, 2011)

samsuck said:


> Not that I know of.
> I would just flash the 4.02 radio's and bootloader first just for good measure. If you need the .zip that included the bootloader for 4.02 let me know


Can you post that .zip It would be a great item to have at this point. I have done so much to this device and it is running so darn smooth lol. Almost afraid to touch it but my signal is gawd awful. My Bioinic is full strength and Nexus is 1 measly bar, maybe 2.


----------



## russlowe73 (Jun 13, 2011)

Tbh app for the radios.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

4freese said:


> Can you post that .zip It would be a great item to have at this point. I have done so much to this device and it is running so darn smooth lol. Almost afraid to touch it but my signal is gawd awful. My Bioinic is full strength and Nexus is 1 measly bar, maybe 2.


No problem man.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/28393515/402radios_btldr.zip


----------



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

Can someone that has this flashed let us know if they fixed the LWP lag?


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

russlowe73 said:


> Tbh app for the radios.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


They've already been posted, but yes, you're right. They are also in there


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Teambamf's zip worked fine for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ExiledThemer (Jan 6, 2012)

samsuck said:


> No problem man.
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/28393515/402radios_btldr.zip


we flash this in recovery?

Then flash the teambamf zip in recovery too? Cwm recovery?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## russlowe73 (Jun 13, 2011)

Flashed them from 4.0.3 radios and no problems.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ExiledThemer (Jan 6, 2012)

russlowe73 said:


> Flashed them from 4.0.3 radios and no problems.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


What bootloader were you on?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

So we're going back to the 4.0.2 radios then flashing the 4.0.4? Do I have this right?


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

samsuck said:


> His rom will be posted on mydroidworld


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Will be on TBH app too I guess


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

I just flashed this. My baseband doesn't look right does it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Character Zero (Jul 27, 2011)

SOTK said:


> View attachment 16753
> 
> 
> I just flashed this. My baseband doesn't look right does it?
> ...


Thats becuase you are on the 4.0.3 LTE radio. The 4.0.4 LTE radio is a patch that patches the 4.0.2 LTE radio.


----------



## GqSkrub (Jan 9, 2012)

I looked for 404 but my browser says it cannot find.


----------



## jakebites (Aug 27, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com...and-bootloader/

PLEASE BE SMART AND FLASH BACK TO 4.0.2 RADIOS AND BOOTLOADER FIRST.
No one wants to ever be the one starting the new topic "HELP MY PHONE EXPLODED" because they were careless.

I'll even give you a link to the 4.0.2 radios and bootloader:
http://dl.dropbox.co...adios_btldr.zip

I recommend:
-flashing 4.0.2 radios and bootloader
-reboot
-wait for the phone to connect fully
-flash the new 4.0.4 radios and bootloader

That's how I just did it and I have 0 issues!


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

Does anyone have a nandroid of the updated version?


----------



## jakebites (Aug 27, 2011)

The whole 4.0.4? I would ask B16, he said he flashed it here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/17328-404-update/


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

Character Zero said:


> Thats becuase you are on the 4.0.3 LTE radio. The 4.0.4 LTE radio is a patch that patches the 4.0.2 LTE radio.


Thought so. Thanks. Went back to 4.0.2 and it worked fine.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ExiledThemer (Jan 6, 2012)

jakebites said:


> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/17325-cdmaradiobootloader402-to-404-radio-patches-and-bootloader/
> 
> PLEASE BE SMART AND FLASH BACK TO 4.0.2 RADIOS AND BOOTLOADER FIRST.
> No one wants the ever be the one starting the new topic "HELP MY PHONE EXPLODED" because they were careless.
> ...


This. I verified bootloader version by volume up and down...and power. Then flashed the 4.0.2 radios since I was on 4.0.2 bootloader.

Then 4.0.4 bootloader and radios...no probs

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

Flashing radios is one of the few things you can do to brick your phone.

Jakebites and the orginal teambamf directions are pretty explicit. Reading this post it is clear most people are not taking this account,.....


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

or flash this: http://www.mediafire.com/?16h1zmxuga1zvc8

Works on any radio or bootloader.


----------



## combatmedic870 (Aug 31, 2011)

winner00 said:


> or flash this: http://www.mediafire...16h1zmxuga1zvc8
> 
> Works on any radio or bootloader.


what is it???


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

combatmedic870 said:


> what is it???


both radios and bootloader.


----------



## Zorachus (Jan 20, 2012)

So if I am already on a 4.0.3 ROM, will this 4.0.4 radio/bootloader update screw it up ?

I know I have to flash back to 4.0.2 first, then do the 4.0.4 update, but just wondering if it screws up the current ROM ?


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

i flashed the whole thing...ill post a nandroid soon.


----------



## rossguy (Dec 19, 2011)

Edit: Found this a few posts back. My bad.


samsuck said:


> Not that I know of.
> I would just flash the 4.02 radio's and bootloader first just for good measure. If you need the .zip that included the bootloader for 4.02 let me know


I would love a flash able zip for the 4.02 radio and boot loader. Thank you!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

rossguy said:


> Edit: Found this a few posts back. My bad. I would love a flash able zip for the 4.02 radio and boot loader. Thank you!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


 theres one here - http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12864-radiosgalaxy-nexus-all-available-radiosbasebands/


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

birdman said:


> theres one here - http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12864-radiosgalaxy-nexus-all-available-radiosbasebands/


Pretty sure that's just radios.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm going to wait for official release. I'm having good luck with 4.0.3 radios and roms.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## combatmedic870 (Aug 31, 2011)

jakebites said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...and-bootloader/
> 
> PLEASE BE SMART AND FLASH BACK TO 4.0.2 RADIOS AND BOOTLOADER FIRST.
> No one wants to ever be the one starting the new topic "HELP MY PHONE EXPLODED" because they were careless.
> ...


thanks for this!!! worked great! I now have 4 bars instead of 1 bar of 4g!!!


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

I wonder what happened to 4.1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## A.C.Sanchez (Sep 23, 2011)

Flash to 402 then flash 404 took all of 5 minutes. Thanks to all. Hope to see an improvement with 3G coverage. Southeastern Massachusetts and my service is less than awesome.


----------



## Oman0123 (Oct 1, 2011)

Looks like most, Not all though seemed to have success. Im one of the few who struck out. Im from Mid-Michigan


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

tried flashing this in cwm and i got status 7 any ideas? running 5.5.0.4


----------



## micro23 (Sep 1, 2011)

Just flash the radios. No need to flash the 4.0.4 rom yet. Roms do not have anything to do with service at all! People will have fully working 4.0.4 rom and files in the next few days. Here are the radios.

http://dl.dropbox.co...m30B_radios.zip


----------



## xmike (Jun 29, 2011)

I flashed through TBH from 4.3 radios and got the baseband version I515.09 V.FA02/I515.FA02 Is this correct, or do I need to go back to the 4.2 radios and reflash? Don't have 4g here and really don't see a difference in my 3g signal which is very poor here at my house.


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

xmike said:


> I flashed through TBH from 4.3 radios and got the baseband version I515.09 V.FA02/I515.FA02 Is this correct, or do I need to go back to the 4.2 radios and reflash? Don't have 4g here and really don't see a difference in my 3g signal which is very poor here at my house.


Yes. that is the correct Baseband version thats waht i have


----------



## mrreed2u (Jun 10, 2011)

Anyone confirm this can be rooted with the current su?


----------

